# Game 16: Spurs at Utah Jazz - Wednesday, November 29, 2006; 8:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (11 - 4) at Utah Jazz (12 - 3)*








at









*Location:* EnergySolutions Arena - Salt Lake City, Utah
*Date:* Wednesday - November 29, 2006
*Time:* 8:00 PM CST / 9:00 PM EST / 7:00 PM MST / 6:00 PM PST / 2:00 AM GMT
*TV:* FSNSW
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Fabricio Oberto *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Brent Barry
Michael Finley
Francisco Elson
Robert Horry
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams
Jackie Butler

*Injuries*
Emanuel Ginobili - Back - Questionable for Nov. 29 at Utah

*Jazz Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Mehmet Okur *|* PF - Carlos Boozer *|* SF - Andrei Kirilenko *|* SG - Ronnie Brewer *|* PG - Deron Williams

*Bench*
Matt Harpring
Derek Fisher
Paul Millsap
Gordan Giricek
C.J. Miles
Jarron Collins
Dee Brown
Rafael Araujo
Roger Powell

*Injuries*
No injuries reported.​


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn you, i was in the middle of making a game thread then you come around and post yours. b'ah!



vBookie Rules of BBB.net

*Like vBookie? Remind others to play. Like BBB.net Board? Invite a friend.*

btw, let me know if you are having trouble placing bets (fyi ezealan, showing up late doesnt count)


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> damn you, i was in the middle of making a game thread then you come around and post yours. b'ah!


:biggrin: If you have any suggestions on things I could add or how to format these game threads better I would love to hear them. That goes for everyone else. When I have time this weekend I was planning on adding division standings/stats leaders/etc,


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> :biggrin: If you have any suggestions on things I could add or how to format these game threads better I would love to hear them. That goes for everyone else. When I have time this weekend I was planning on adding division standings/stats leaders/etc,


i have no suggestions. it was pretty much identical to this. i stole your format from yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This string of games hasn't been easy and it's just going to get tougher with the Kings and a rematch with the Warriors awaiting the Spurs. First things first though, the Spurs have to deal with the team with the best record in the league, the Utah Jazz. The Jazz are another high scoring team sitting at 104 points per game, but are more than capable of slowing it down and playing some tough defense. They are the best rebounding team in the league pulling down almost 10 more rebounds per game than their opponents. Andrei Kirilenko's numbers are down this year and that partly has to due with injury problems that have caused him to miss 5 games. The other reason for his lower stats are the career years that Deron Williams, Carlos Boozer, and Mehmet Okur are having so far. Pop called the Jazz the best executing team in an interview yesterday so the Spurs will definitely have their hands full.

Manu was expected to be back today, but he tried to practice and was still experiencing plenty of stiffness in his back. Therefore the chance that we see him play is 50-50. Luckily, this isn't a back-to-back game so I expect the Spurs to barely eek out of Salt Lake with a win.

LineOFire's Prediction:

San Antonio Spurs - 94
Utah Jazz - 91


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i hope the spurs can win


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its worth noting the boozer is a poor defender. expect the jazz to come hard with the double team against duncan. he will have to take care of the ball and cut down on those turnovers. kirilenko will do his best to protect the paint against tony. deron has really had a great year and im excited to watch him play.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck guys, this should be a good game. The Jazz have lost 2 straight to the Warriors and Magic (2 tough teams), so hopefully they will actually show up to give you guys a game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I forgot that both teams are coming off losses. That should make it better because no one wants to keep a losing streak. I can't wait for this game. Utah sounds fun to watch (plus AK is on my fantasy team).


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

this should be a really goooood game! well at least i hope it is


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ha! Got to bet this time!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Ha! Got to bet this time!


3 time :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hell yeah!

The first time I put in what I had in my pocket- 2 mil...but it still said I had 2 mil so I put it in again...then I realized that that aqs my rep power xp After that I decided to put 50 mil in cause I saw all the spurs have to do is win. Now I'm ganna put 34 more mil in! Don't let me down boys!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

duncan is off to a good aggressive start. even had a nice block on the defensive end.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

boozer has been the jazz's saving grace so far. the spurs are showing really good ball movement on offense. though i didnt like horry chucking that 3 at that time.

elson with the block to end the first. looks like he hurt his wrist. probably a sprain. dont expect to see him again tonight.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

damnit elson !


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

elsons back baby!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> elsons back baby!


yep thats good new.

that turnover he just had wasnt.

barry's 2 is the first points of the quarter


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bowen with that patented corner 3.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what the hell does setting a pick for bowen do?

oh well, as long as he keeps hitting those threes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bull**** blocking foul right there.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

millsap almost drew that charge. close call.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

parker got REJECTED!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

good defensive play by boozer. timmy with a turnover. and boozer scored on the other end


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bowen ends the 12-3 run to put the spurs back up by 4.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

parker forces things and gets bailed out by the foul.

get 0 on the play missing both from the charity stripe.

they are really trying to get ak47 involved on offense. its working and he is drawing fouls


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn, osu-unc goes to half time the same time we do.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> damn, osu-unc goes to half time the same time we do.


Haha yeah...I had to actually get online and post.:lol:

Pretty sloppy first half. Too many fouls. Another great game by Timmy so far. 6/6 FREE THROWS!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

duncan still looks really good out there. he needs to take this team on his back.

he is just over powering him in the low block. he gets the steal and goes coast to coast to draw the foul. misses another one here. makes the second


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what was bowen thing going at ak47 like that. of course you are going to get blocked. think about it man.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

another offensive rebound for the jazz


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

In the meantime, our cross-state rivals are killing the Raptors in Dallas by 20 points. The Spurs need this win to stay on top of the division.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

HOLY CRAP! Horry with the three at the buzzer to tie it at 61!:worthy:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great block by Elson but a foul on ANOTHER Jazz offensive rebound sends them to the line again.:thumbdown:

Boozer and Duncan back in the game.

and another offensive rebound by Boozer

and a put back by Kirilenko. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

elson just prevented another offensive rebound.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Bowen with his fifth three but the Jazz are unstoppable this quarter

Wow, Deron Williams with the huge three!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Another offensive rebound/putback and now Okur with the three point dagger pretty much seals the game. Spurs folded in the fourth quarter just like vs. Golden State.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Final Score:

San Antonio Spurs - 75
Utah Jazz - 83

Gotta hand it to the Jazz. Outrebounding a team by 15 is a recipe for victory, especially with most of them being easy putbacks. We can't even use the back-to-back excuse this time, the Spurs just plain sucked in the fourth.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

that was some non-straight **** yo


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

spurs r gonna go nowhere if they give up that many offensive rebounds a game, they really need to work on rebounding


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game guys, both teams were coming off losses of there last game and it was a low scoring game. I think if the game was in Texas, you guys would of won.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How come at the beginning of the year, the spurs would always wait till the last couple of minutes to really start playing, and now they wait till the last couple of minutes to throw the game away?!?!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

For Boozer being a poor defender, he sure can defend Duncan. Duncan with 0 points in the 4th.

Okur and Boozer played some smart, good defense tonight against him. If Duncan was more nimble he could have beat these two tonight, but his lack of quickness was clearly his undoing against some strong guys.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

congrats ezealan. you win 1 ucash!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> For Boozer being a poor defender, he sure can defend Duncan. Duncan with 0 points in the 4th.
> 
> Okur and Boozer played some smart, good defense tonight against him. If Duncan was more nimble he could have beat these two tonight, but his lack of quickness was clearly his undoing against some strong guys.


are you arguing that boozer is normally not a poor defender, or duncan was a just a good match up for boozer tonight?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> congrats ezealan. you win 1 ucash!


ya, but he lost .125 billion ucash. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> ya, but he lost .125 billion ucash. :biggrin:


yes... that was in fact the joke. thanks for explaining it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, a 4 page game thread for a Spurs game! I haven't seen that for years!!!

Spurs lose 2 in a roll, but somehow I'm not worried about them one bit. Its like the team almost doesn't want first place in the division right now so they can stay low profile...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yes... that was in fact the joke. thanks for explaining it.


:cheers: No problem, any time.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> are you arguing that boozer is normally not a poor defender, or duncan was a just a good match up for boozer tonight?



Sorry for the late reply.

I am saying that Boozer normally IS a bad defender, and during that game he stepped it up when it counted.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Jazz fans fail at replying to current game threads.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Jazz fans fail at replying to current game threads.


Give us a break, the jazz have a 3 day rest, so we have to talk about something. so why not old games? :biggrin:


----------

